# I hope this is in focus



## KmH (Aug 16, 2017)

105 shots, probably in burst mode and probabaly JPEGs.
Flashback: The story behind Dixon’s wild Indy crash


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2017)

Great title!! Yeah....if he got a 105-shot sequence it almost certainly had to be in-cam JPEG...which ought to be perfectly fine for his uses...getting THE SHOT(s) is so much more critical than sitting there, waiting for a .CR2 buffer to be written to a memory card!


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2017)

Holy crap! This just proves that as a sports photographer, there is always an element of luck. Anyone can learn to have the proper settings and take sharp photos with today's gear. But knowing where to point the camera and being in the right place at the right time is what it's all about. 

Some solid shooting by this guy.. he had to be super stoked.


----------



## Designer (Aug 17, 2017)

_The entire time I just kept telling myself, “I hope this is in focus, I hope this is in focus!”_

What about it?  That's how I shoot all the time!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm usually shocked if I capture anything OOF.

with my a6000 on the otherhand, it was quite often, and very annoying.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2017)

Designer said:


> _The entire time I just kept telling myself, “I hope this is in focus, I hope this is in focus!”_
> 
> What about it?  That's how I shoot all the time!


You do? You never post any pics....


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 17, 2017)

did you notice that one photographer - Canon, white lens - long lens probably 600mm just inside the fencing.  his shots are probably OOF from being too close.


----------

